

Apple Co-Founder Reveals How Ruthless Steve Jobs Was - bennyluo
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10102012383933321

======
Uhhrrr
I think the anecdote where Steve Jobs does something ruthless must have been
accidentally edited out.

